
Show HN: Play back text message conversations in real time - luckyt
https://luckytoilet.wordpress.com/2016/12/11/side-project-conversation-player/
======
wingerlang
I'm not sure what the exact use case is.

Another idea could be to have the text as a timeline where (simplified) each
minute is a new line. Would be easy to skim as well as it would preserve the
"gaps" within conversations.

